# what did I get?



## julienkc (Sep 15, 2012)

I have chickens, ducks, geese, and turkeys. I decided I needed pigeons too, and bought 2 at a swap today. I forgot to ask what kind they are, I think I was told they were west of england but I'm not sure. From what I've read I think I might have also picked out 2 boys. Will they get along ok or do I need to find them some girls?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess they could be woe,s...you will want correct perching for pigeons . They like flat perces or shelving up off the floor of the cage.


----------



## julienkc (Sep 15, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> I guess they could be woe,s...you will want correct perching for pigeons . They like flat perces or shelving up off the floor of the cage.


Thanks. I had another cage all ready for them, I had bantam chicken chicks in this one. They were bigger than I thought they'd be, so I hurried and switched cages.  I'll take out the perches tonight and just leave the shelves for them, i wanted to let them settle in before messing with them too much. Where do they prefer to eat? Should i put their dishes on the floor?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep they are Westies. Pretty birds


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Food dishes*

Pigeons will prefer to eat on the floor of the cage so the food dishes can go down there.


----------



## julienkc (Sep 15, 2012)

The white and red pigeon seems slimmer and harder feathered then the blue blotchy (I have no idea what pigeon color names are yet) one. It also sits more upright. The guy also has white homers, could he be a mix of woe and homer? "He" also coos loud and chases off the blotchy one when "she" comes near. "She" makes a growly buzzy sound. That is the only time "he" makes any noise. Do they sound like a pair or 2 girls? 
Thanks again!


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

he could be just a younger bird they don't look mixed to me nice birds


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought they are rollers, but then i saw the feathers on the legs.
Very cute pigeons.


----------

